# Help! parrot mouth kid?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my 4 day old buckling. I believe he has parrot mouth?? His lower teeth are at least 1/2 inch behind his upper plate. What are my options? He is nursing well and doesn't seem to have any other deformities. Can he survive long enough to be butchered? If used to breed, how great is the chance he will pass this on? He has great parentage and is a pureblood Boer with champion parents. 
Also, his twin brother seems to have a perfect alignment. Is he at risk for passing this on?
When this kid was born, his face seemed smashed. Could it be from bad positioning inutero? If so, is it possible it may fix itself? 
I already love him, and I don't really want to put him down or butcher, but will do what is best.
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You definitely wouldn't want to use him for breeding. As long as he can eat ok, I would go ahead and raise him for butcher. If you love him that much, you could always keep him for a pet. But I would definitely wether him if you choose to keep him. As long as he can live a normal life, you can certainly keep him alive.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I also would not repeat that breeding if you are raising registered breeding stock.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh the poor soul, he's adorable, wether him and give him a happy home. Boys like this tug my heart stings.something about him looks so sweet and loving,I just know he would be a great pet.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree, with both of the above. The brother may not be affected, but, I believe he can potentially pass this on. This is a genetic abnormality, you don't want to keep this going. Has the buck or doe produced this previously?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He does look to have a parrot mouth. Thought I would share our 2 with you. We have had 2 kids with the same issue. They have been absolutely fine with nursing and eating. I would not recommend using him for breeding; I think it is genetic. As for his brother, I don't think it is a problem. We have had 2 out of 35 kids with parrot mouths, and no other siblings of them have passed it on  I highly doubt that it was an effect from his position in utero, and it won't grow itself back to correction. Here are some pictures of ours--


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

It is a recessive trait...meaning both his sure and dam carry it. He will most definitely pass it on. It also means that both of his parents are carriers and it is possible his brother is as well.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks everyone. That confirms my thoughts as well. Not sure what my actions will be, but he will not be used for breeding. Not sure I want to use his twin either...
This is both parents first kids.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

isnt there any way they might grow out of this as they grow we had one that had monkey jaw but he grew out of it now 4 months old you cant tell


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

With parrot mouth they don't gorw out of it. I wouldn't use him for breeding and would absolutely wether him. Also, don't repeat the breeding of the dam and sire again... They are both carriers and could have the same outcome. I'd be weary of using the twin too unless he was just outstanding. I'm very picky about bucks so I would likely wether under any circumstances, but a parrot mouth kid and all male sibling would be wethered here. That said, I'd take a chance on a doe kid if one. 

My show goat this year is slightly parrot mouthed... not this bad but his bite doesn't line up. Usually a parrot mouth kid with no other problems will eat and grow fine. I'd watch him closely and check for other mouth deformities if you haven't already


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, genetic. Should not be used for breeding, and would not use his brother or repeat the breeding. 

I had a kid born with a parrot mouth. Wethered him to raise for meat. When he got a bit bigger, he had trouble eating because his back teeth did not align well enough to propertly chew his food. He lived on soft food, like wet beet pulp and soaked pellets, until he was shipped for meat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , how sad  
But like was mentioned , you can wether him and find a pet home. Im sure if their new owners understand the difficultly they may have chewing food later on in life , their diets can be altered so they can live happily


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I checked his hard palate, it is good.
when I put my finger in his mouth, his bottom teeth seem as though they are further back and need the whole bottom jaw moved forward??? I can massage his lower jaw, and put it very close to correct??? I am just planning on watching him, and if it stays parrot mouth, will wether him and his brother and sell for butchering.
we bought her bred, and don't own the sire, so no repeat breeding possible.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I just wanted to give an update on Thunder. He is 3 weeks old today and his lower jaw is almost in correct position!! His teeth are directly behind the upper plate and seem to be moving ever forward! I am hoping they will eventually be correct, but realize this may not happen. Just thought some may be interested in this.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is terrific news! Our parrot mouth girl is 3 weeks old today as well and hers isn't nearly as bad as before  Good for you, Thunder!!!!!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

It sure is nice to read some good news here. Good for you and your boys!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you have any pics of the progression?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

glad to hear it i thought they might just wasnt sure hope they get the way they are suppose to thanks for the update


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Do you have any pics of the progression?


 NO, unfortunately I don't... I will try to get a pic tonight of him.
His teeth are almost completely correct now. They are touching the top plate when closed. I really think they will be correct within the next month or two!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Great News!


----------

